# DNA Test Wisom Panel from Banfield



## SadFaceandConfused (3 mo ago)

Hello, I'm new here and just revived my DNA test results to what I thought was a purebred GSD puppy. The panel came with a plan I had gotten her at Banfield Hospital so it wasn't something I was planning on doing really. I did not have much of a reason too. She's just a pet. When I gotten the results back I was a little more than surprised to get the results back stating she wasn't purebred and was almost half mixed. I know not getting a registered puppy would be a risk but I was not too to worry about it as I had met the parents. I seen puppies from past litter. They look like GSDs. They told me they were purebred. 

I just wonder how accurate the results are.

I also looked at the genetic results regarding her coat. I can't read it too well but I'm pretty sure it says she should be sable? I don't think so. She appears to be black and tan. What do these results mean? I've attached her current picture. Her as a younger puppy and her results.

Thank you!


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Cute pup! Do you have pics of the parents? I’d be curious to see. Looks like a nice mix, I can see the collie. Might be healthier than a purebred. No doubt it will make a wonderful pet.


----------



## SadFaceandConfused (3 mo ago)

Sonny1984 said:


> Cute pup! Do you have pics of the parents? I’d be curious to see. Looks like a nice mix, I can see the collie. Might be healthier than a purebred. No doubt it will make a wonderful pet.


This is a picture of the parents. The dad is the one lying down. Mom is sitting up. I thought the dad was a reverse mask at the time. But now I know better.


----------



## SadFaceandConfused (3 mo ago)

Picture.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Pretty girl! I bet she came equipped with all the tools necessary to be a great companion.


----------



## Chuuyas_Wine_Glass (4 mo ago)

Dad looks almost exactly like my girl's grandpa, he's a purebred as he had a pedigree. Could be a mix, but I honestly wouldn't trust Wisdom Panel, they don't do as a great job as Embark and even Embark isn't 100% accurate. My girl's Embark came back as a small percentage mix breed, and she is most definitely full GSD.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My rescued dog has 62% GSD. One parent, likely the mother, was purebred and the other was only 1/4 GSD. The dog lying on the floor looks like a mix. Because your puppy is a majority German Shepherd she may resemble a purebred more than any of the other breeds. How did you think she was purebred with those parents?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

there has long been questions over the accuracy of these tests and i don’t doubt that there are some complex scenarios where there are indeed variances between tests or down right inaccuracies….. but in my personal experience, i have no reason not to believe the results i got. my dog, who appears to be a small GSD, originated from a property that also had belgian malinois and “some other herding types” along with german shepherds. he came back as 50% gsd, 37.5% bm & 12.5% acd. i also have friends with both purebreds and mixes that have gotten obvious/presumed accurate results.

your pup is essentially 75% gsd and when you add in small percentages of other similar enough breeds - you get a sire and a pup that looks like yours. also known as high content gsd. if she’d come back as 50% bloodhound, i’d be raising my brow.


----------



## EllenB (4 mo ago)

My wisdom panel for my boy came back 100% German shepherd


----------



## SadFaceandConfused (3 mo ago)

Well I thought the sire might be a sable with a reverse mask. I've seen them before so I did not question too much and I seen him in person along with the mother and they did indeed look purebred. I seen photos of the siblings as well to Sammy and they look purebred as well. However people have been saying my version of Wisdom Panel is outdated and it was conducted by Banfield Hospital in Petsmart. I read that you shouldn't feed or let your dog drink while you're getting a test done but I know for sure they had given her treats before taking the test. I was wondering if it my have skewed the results some. Other than the parentage, I was confused by how it said she should be sable and she is not.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

There was a discussion a while back about how mixed breed dogs eventually always revert back to sable no matter what the breeds.It's an educated guess from the folks that do the testing. Food and water could skew the results, especially if the water was shared.The sample should be collected two hours after any food or water.


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

Dogs don't "look" purebred - they either are, or they are not. Here in Canada we are not allowed to advertise a dog as purebred unless it is registered (registrable) with the Canadian Kennel Club. Purebred means a dog whose sire and dam represent the same breed and are themselves of unmixed descent. So "looking" purebred really doesn't mean anything. If I bred my female to a malinois and then took a pup and bred her back to a GSD, the puppies could easily look purebred, but they wouldn't be.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Did you get registration papers on your pup??


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

SadFaceandConfused said:


> Well I thought the sire might be a sable with a reverse mask. I've seen them before so I did not question too much and I seen him in person along with the mother and they did indeed look purebred. I seen photos of the siblings as well to Sammy and they look purebred as well. However people have been saying my version of Wisdom Panel is outdated and it was conducted by Banfield Hospital in Petsmart. I read that you shouldn't feed or let your dog drink while you're getting a test done but I know for sure they had given her treats before taking the test. I was wondering if it my have skewed the results some. Other than the parentage, I was confused by how it said she should be sable and she is not.


well, yes, there’s always this version of things… if that feels better, go with that 🙃


dogma13 said:


> There was a discussion a while back about how mixed breed dogs eventually always revert back to sable no matter what the breeds.It's an educated guess from the folks that do the testing. Food and water could skew the results, especially if the water was shared.The sample should be collected two hours after any food or water.


my understanding is that current versions/tests should be able to distinguish between samples from two different dogs (or other species) and therefore would return inconclusive results rather than returning all breeds involved.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fodder said:


> my understanding is that current versions/tests should be able to distinguish between samples from two different dogs (or other species) and therefore would return inconclusive results rather than returning all breeds involved.


When I did the DNA for Misty they just included genetic markers for coat colors and length and what the possibilities were, but there was not a declaration/conclusion of her actual color.I have another test pending for our other mix so I'll find out if they do it this time.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

dogma13 said:


> When I did the DNA for Misty they just included genetic markers for coat colors and length and what the possibilities were, but there was not a declaration/conclusion of her actual color.I have another test pending for our other mix so I'll find out if they do it this time.


i don’t know if we’re talking about the same thing 🤔 
my point was that if the OP’s dog shared a ball with 10 other dogs of various breeds or ate a biscuit made of beef before testing, it’s not going to give the dog mixed breed results unless the dog is mixed. if the swab was “contaminated” it’d come back as inconclusive.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Got it.Contamination vs Coloration


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The results are very likely accurate. My 62% GSD mix is as close to perfect as possible. I’m only sad I could never find another dog like her.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> The results are very likely accurate. My 62% GSD mix is as close to perfect as possible. I’m only sad I could never find another dog like her.


same.


----------

